# Bearded dragon and cactus?



## rex's_mummy (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies and gents...

I am new to this forum and am very much looking forward to getting a bearded dragon once I feel I have learnt enough form you folks! (Proving to be a valuable source!)

I am looking for some specific information on bearded dragons and being able to put cacti in the viv? I am hoping to have a 'real desert' vibe going on and and have lods of differing infomation on the goole machine! What do you guys say - You seem to be the experts! ;O)

I am looking at getting them in a month or so and they are tiny at the moment (I held one at our fabulos pet sotre and stroked his head and he fell asleep in my had... awwww!) I am looking at putting them in a three foot fish tank for a while till they get a little bigger... Is this okay? I have read that I will need to cover the sides so they don't get distressed?



Many thanks


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I did this, but the locusts and crickets attack them and eat them in minutes =[


----------



## rex's_mummy (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh - That sucks.. Seems such a waste!
Is it okay with the dragons or it is dangerous for them? Thought that I may risk it :O#


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

There are certain ones they can eat. Mine never bothered with them in the viv (all but about 9 hours before they got eaten).


----------



## rex's_mummy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Emmy - I may have a look and see what kind of plant I can put in with them - Def wanna go for the desert feel for them :O)


----------



## sam bow (Oct 19, 2009)

real cactus can poke your beardie in the eye and locusts and crickets wont eat a plastic one just get one of them.


----------



## rex's_mummy (Jan 9, 2010)

Dunno Sam Bow ... I think that the plastic ones.. well, look like plastic ones and a bit poo! Do you know of any other plant life that I can put in there with them?

I am gaining so much information from this forum! Thanks to all who post such intersting and informative suff! 
:O)


----------



## TYPHOON (Dec 3, 2009)

Cactus are far too spiney for them in an enclosed viv. I did however have An Aloe Vera plant in mine which has sturdy enough stems that arnt going to suffer to much by the beardies climbing over them. I had the plant because I had a female brought to us with the most terrible skin condition that baffled the Vets! So we used to bathe her and rub the Aloe Vera on her which worked wonders after some persiverance. : victory:


----------



## rex's_mummy (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome - Thanks Typoon ... 

That sounds like a wicked plan - And a free bit of halth advice too! ;O)

Do you know if they would be okay with a Bonsai Tree? I have a pretty little one that my partner bought me (I have no idea what breed (?) it is tho - So no way of finding out a name or location fo where it comes from etc)


----------



## RyKate (Jul 6, 2008)

Jabba67 on here has excellent advice on natural set-ups - why don't you pm him, he gives realy good, evidence based advice.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,

If you want a true outback look, then forget cacti, as there aren't any in Australia, instead go for grasses, I use carex buchananii,










Good luck

Jay


----------



## rex's_mummy (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for that ... He is speaking on another post and I have read all of his info on the ligts and uv's and asked him about flowers / plants on that one too 

You guys are an awesome bunch of people! 
:O)


----------

